# Deer Dogs



## archeryrob (Apr 21, 2018)

I am experimenting with making sausage with deer and my buddy threw at me to figure out making deer hot dogs. I did a quick search on this forum and didn't find it right off. I am figuring on adding pork shoulder and pork fat and grinding frozen through the small plate and mixing hard to emulsify it. 

Anyone want to suggest a recipe or pointers?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2018)

I used to go to the trouble of emulsifying my hot dog meat in a food processor.
What a PIA. Now I just do a double grind with my smallest plate last. It works just as good & no one would know the difference!
Al


----------



## archeryrob (Apr 26, 2018)

I can't find many recipes and the ones I do turn up are direct quotes of Frankfurter recipe on page 200 of "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing". I haven't found anyone doing anything original yet, or different. 

I'll probably turn this over to the spice master (Wife) and let her school me.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 26, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> I can't find many recipes and the ones I do turn up are direct quotes of Frankfurter recipe on page 200 of "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing". I haven't found anyone doing anything original yet, or different.
> 
> I'll probably turn this over to the spice master (Wife) and let her school me.


We're you asking about skinless in another thread?  Google a Len Poli . On his site he has hotdog formulas in the cooked sausage section . One of them is for skinless .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> I am experimenting with making sausage with deer and my buddy threw at me to figure out making deer hot dogs. I did a quick search on this forum and didn't find it right off. I am figuring on adding pork shoulder and pork fat and grinding frozen through the small plate and mixing hard to emulsify it.
> 
> Anyone want to suggest a recipe or pointers?




I would check with Dan. He's my favorite HotDog Maker---Makes Great looking Dogs!!
Here's one of them:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/skinless-dogs.103043/

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (May 18, 2018)

Not going to follow Dan's Len Poli recipe, but rather will be following lhender's from here.

The wife, M-i-L and S-i-L didn't like Poli's recipe but they liked lhender's. I have 10# deer, 6# pork butt and 4# fat thawings right now in water. Should give me close to a 30% fat ratio or less depending on the Butt, 20% with the fat alone. Cutting, par freezing and grinding starts tonight. Might mix spices, stuff and cook Sunday. Might smoke and finish boil some and just boil some for comparison on flavors.

I will only have 8.3 pound of ground deer left after this one. Probably finish it up with more sausage and cry waiting for September 8th to come. :( I am going to scratch out quite a few next year and make a lot of processed dogs, sausage, deer ham and bologna for the everyday meals.


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2018)

I would cut and grind that as soon as it thaws enough to cut.
Richie


----------



## worktogthr (May 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I used to go to the trouble of emulsifying my hot dog meat in a food processor.
> What a PIA. Now I just do a double grind with my smallest plate last. It works just as good & no one would know the difference!
> Al



I am with Al 100%!  Emulsifying sausage is a PIA.  The final product is just fine with a fine grind, even a thicker one.  Just made a batch of all beef hot dogs with store bought ground beef that I would say was about a medium grind and everyone loved them.  You are right about just mixing them well.  Some of my sausages that I coarse grind still end up looking emulsified if I am give them a good mix with some ice water in the mix.


----------



## archeryrob (May 19, 2018)

Lhender, I tried making this last night for deer dogs. I am going with 20# and its half pork and fat. I multiplied the recipe and for 20# its 8 cups of water and 8 cups of ice. I was shocked and only added 4 cups of ice water for the mixing of the cure and rest in the fridge. I am going to assume some of the NFDM soaks this up? I can add 4 more cups of water and 8 cups of ice Sunday when I do the spices and stuff to cook.

Someone please clarify for me that this is not TOO much water and ice, because I was shocked how much it was.


----------



## chopsaw (May 19, 2018)

I don't know what recipe you are using , but 8 cups seems like alot of water . I use around 1 cup per 5 lbs . for all pork . 
Someone will be by that knows for sure .


----------

